# >> NEW: AccuAir FNPT Threaded VU4 Manifold - it's a reality! <<



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

AccuAir is changing the game once again with this fully threaded (FNPT) version of the famed VU4 Manifold. This block is 1/4" FNPT ported for easy integration with hardline setups or the fitting of your choice. We've got plenty of these in stock and are ready to ship them out TODAY!

As always, here at ORT we strive to bring you the newest and best products on the market backed by unbeatable customer service and support. 

Price: $429

Contact us:

E: [email protected]
P: 610.572.2898
W: www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

this is sweet! good thing i havent bought one yet, might just buy this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's taken a bit to get it to market, but it's definitely a sweet new product and makes things easier for those wanting to go the custom route.

Let us know if we can help you out with your purchase! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's taken a bit to get it to market, but it's definitely a sweet new product and makes things easier for those wanting to go the custom route.
> 
> Let us know if we can help you out with your purchase! :thumbup::beer:


are the gauge ports also FNPT?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

crispy21 said:


> are the gauge ports also FNPT?


They are indeed sir they are 1/4" FNPT.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Any chance of being able to buy just the aluminum block? Since I already have a VU4 I could just transfer all the electronics over to the other block right?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Well damn.... I want one...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jake2k said:


> Any chance of being able to buy just the aluminum block? Since I already have a VU4 I could just transfer all the electronics over to the other block right?


Doubtful sir.



connoisseurr said:


> Well damn.... I want one...


Well, you know where to find me...


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn, why oh why always after I buy thoe whole thing in PTC!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow

will a 3/8" FNPT available in the future?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

FNPT means?


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

female national pipe thread


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

this is way over due.... Thanks for the photo Andrew :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys know where to get these!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> this is way over due.... Thanks for the photo Andrew :laugh:


 Agreed! 

And you're welcome, Kevin. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn! Of course I see this after I already modified mine to accept hardlines. This would have saved a lot of drilling and tapping on my current VU4 I had to pull out the cartridge fittings then drill and tap the block for 1/2"npt to 3/8" Alok fittings. Oh well, at least it's done and looking great. Maybe I'll upgrade to the black later.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

